# PROGRAMME and CRECHE - Conference for lesbian parents/prospective parents



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I don't post here much there days - hands full of unruly children and all that, but I really valued the support I got from this board when trying to start our family. 
I live in Hebden Bridge now and our local lesbian parents group is organising a national conference for lesbian parents of every kind and for those who want to be or are trying to become parents.
I thought people might be interested in coming along and meeting others in the same boat!
I've pasted some information below. Click through the link at the end to register your interest:

*2012 Conference

Keep Saturday 17th November 2012 free for the Calder Valley Lesbian Parents Group's first ever national conference, We Do It Our Way.

More details will be confirmed in the next few months, but we're very excited to have booked the lovely Hebden Bridge Town Hall for the day!

We're working on an exciting and varied programme with something for everyone; both lesbian parents and prospective parents.

Why not make a weekend of it and do your Christmas shopping in Hebden Bridge, "West Yorkshire's cool and quirky corner", (according to The Guardian: May 2012)? There'll be plenty to do in the evenings too, and Eureka!, the national children's museum, is just down the road&#8230;*

http://lesbianparentsgroup.com/2012-conference/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi all

Just to let you know; the draft programme for our conference on 17th November is now available! You can find out more at http://lesbianparentsgroup.com/2012-conference/ - hope it tempts you. This is a real community conference, a chance for parents and prospective parents to meet and share their stories. It's not a flashy EXPO full of fertility companies trying to sell you their packages.

Registration will be available very soon, but in the meantime it would be VERY helpful if you could let us know if you're interested in using a creche that day. You can do this by filling in the short form on the website, or by emailing us.

Many thanks

/links


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

REGISTRATION NOW OPEN!


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

You can now pay via PayPal when you register! It's a lot quicker and easier than digging out your chequebook! The registration forms have been updated to include this option; downloadable now at:

http://lesbianparentsgroup.com/2012-conference/

/links


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hello everyone

Just to let you know that the programme for our conference on Saturday 17th November is now FINALISED and can be viewed HERE http://lesbianparentsgroup.com/2012-conference/programme/

We also have a rather attractive poster, if anyone would like to display one or and forward to friends, please let me know.

It looks great, too - we can look forward to candid talks from lesbian parents, plus keynotes on the latest legal and academic research based issues surrounding families with lesbian parents. There will also be lively discussion sessions on bullying, adoption, trying to conceive, networking and literature, and some poetry by the lovely Clare Shaw.

A local nursery is providing a creche, too, for a limited number of kids aged 1-5 - booking forms available soon.

There's the promise of a good night out on the Saturday, and a chilled out social at the local soft play cafe on the Sunday morning, so why not make a weekend of it?

What are you waiting for? Hurry and register now at http://lesbianparentsgroup.com/2012-conference/ ! Forward this info! Tell your friends!

See you there.

/links


----------

